# Wunschpunkte ...



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gerade mit Schmunzeln die Diskussion "kleine Helferlein für S7"
gelesen. Wenn ich das mit der Marktwirtschaft richtig verstanden habe,
sollte sich doch das Angebot an der Nachfrage orientieren ...

Also: welches (Software-) Werkzeug im Bereich der Automatisierung 
würdet ihr euch wünschen, um z.B. oft wiederkehrende und fehler-
trächtige Arbeiten zu vereinfachen? Und wieviel würdet ihr dafür
ausgeben?

- Tools für Tests und Fehlersuche
- Datenübernahme z.B. CAD -> SPS
- Tools zur Programmkonvertierung
- Codegeneratoren
- Analyseprogramme
- BDE und Rezepturverwaltung
- Fremdsprachentools
- Hantierungsbausteine für Peripheriegeräte 
- Math. Algorithmen
- Software-Bibliotheken allgemein
- etc.

Wenn sich genügend für ein Tool interessieren (und nicht schon 
etwas Brauchbares für diesen Zweck existiert) wirds entwickelt! 

Bandbreite: 
- S7 Extrem 
- Visualisierung 
- Bussysteme / Schnittstellen
- Hochsprachen 
- Office-Pakete 
- Datenbanken 
- Windows
- Antriebs- und Regelungstechnik

Der Wunschzettel ist hiermit eröffnet !

Gruß U.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2005)

*wünsch dir was*

Hallo UDT, wieso hast du denn geschmunzelt? Wenn jeder mit der Entwicklung warten würde bis eine Nachfrage da ist gäbe es weniger Innovationen.

Ich würde mir Fremdsprachentools wünschen. Auch wenn ich noch nicht weiss wie die funktionieren sollen. Auf jeden Fall sollte es einfacher werden ;-)

HMI
(Helmut mit Ideen)


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2005)

Hallo HMI,

die Triebkraft für Innovationen ist entweder der Zufall 
oder die menschliche Faulheit. Ich denke, das gilt schon
seit der Erfindung des Rades.

Dabei kann ein diffuses Pflichtenheft (... sie wissen zwar 
nicht was sie wollen, aber das zum Festpreis ...) durchaus
als Innovations-Katalysator wirken! 

Also Jung, wat willsde?

1) Exportdateien von allen möglichen Tools (CAD, SPS,
Visualisierung, etc.) einlesen und anschließend wieder
zurückschreiben.

2) Texte für den Übersetzer so aufbereiten, dass auch
mehrfach vorkommende Texte nur 1x übersetzt werden
müssen (wg. Wort- oder Zeilenhonorar).

3) Standard-Texte wie "Störung Frequenzumrichter ..."
sollten fest integriert sein.

4) Texte für n-fach vorkommende Baugruppen (Abwickler 1 
starten , Abwickler 2 starten, etc.) sollten nur 1x 
übersetzt werden.

5) Texte aus Vorgängerprojekten sollten wiederverwend-
bar sein. Bestehende Übersetzungen in allen möglichen
Formaten sollten zumindest manuell einlesbar sein.

6) Eine Liste mit Fachbegriffen sollte vorgebbar sein, 
weil sich auch Technische Übersetzter nicht in jede 
Verfahrenstechnik einarbeiten können.

7) Mehrfach vorkommende Fachbegriffe sollten immer 
gleich übersetzt werden, um beim Kunden keine Ver-
wirrung zu stiften. 

8) Falls ein Begriff in verschiedenen Regionen (Europa /
Südamerika) unterschiedlich übersetzt werden muss,
sollten Untersprachen definiert werden können.

9) Da Übersetzter meist mit Unicode-fähigen Werkzeugen
arbeiten, die Automatisierungs-Tools aber z.T. noch nicht
soweit sind, sollte eine Konvertierung möglich sein.

10) Falls der Kunde doch noch Wünsche hat oder vor Ort
neue Texte nachgerüstet werden müssen, sollte das Tool 
auch von den Inbetriebnehmern genutzt werden können.

11) Während der Inbetriebnehmer noch vor Ort ist, sollen 
im Büro schon die nächsten Projekte bearbeitet werden.

12) Um einfache, ähnliche Texte auch selbst übersetzen
zu können, sollte eine Suchfunktion nach Begriffen in 
der Datenbank vorhanden sein.

13) Es sollte ein Userforum für alle Nutzer des Programms
geben, in dem z.B. Wörterbücher getauscht werden können.   

14) Das Tool sollte Excel-Exportfiles für den Übersetzer
generieren, weil viele damit vertraut sind.

15) Zumindest die Fachwörter sollten auch für die Übersetzung
der Handbücher, etc. (freie Texte mit echter Grammatik)
verwendet werden können.

+++ = unbedingt (V1.0)
++  = wichtig       (V2.0)
+   = nice to have (V3.0)
-   = kein Bedarf (V17.4) 

- welche Textformate (z.B. EPLAN, S7, WinCC, etc.) werden 
benötigt?
- welche Sprachen werden benötigt?  Westeuropa, Osteuropa,
Arabische, Asiatische?

Und sonst: 

- wer kennt ein (bezahlbares) Tool, das das alles schon kann?
- wieviel darf so ein Programm maximal als Einzelversion und 
wieviel als Firmenlizenz (unbegrenzte Nutzung) kosten?

Gruß U.


----------



## sps-concept (6 Februar 2005)

*Schmunzeln*

Hallo UDT,

wieso Schmunzeln? Würde jemand so etwas kaufen wenn er nicht weiss dass es das gibt? Kaum! Wo soll jemand denn den Wunsch zum Ausdruck bringen dass so etwas programmiert wird um es dann irgendwann anbieten zu können?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2005)

Hallo André,

wo er den Wunsch zum Ausdruck bringen soll ???

Na z.B. HIER !

Das ist schließlich ein Forum, das nur Fachleute besuchen!
Und die müssten eigentlich wissen, wo täglich der Schuh drückt.

Da aber anscheinend praktisch keine Nachfrage vorhanden ist,
(was das Verhältnis von Antorten zu Lesern dieses Beitrags
zeigt), lohnt es sich vermutlich auch nicht, hier überhaupt 
Tools für Automatisierer anzubieten.

Gruß U.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2005)

*Wunschpunkte*

Liebe Leser ;-)

ich vermisse etwas wo ich meine Symbolik etwas komfortabler erstellen könnte. Templates mit Platzhalters oder so ähnlich.

René


----------



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2005)

Hallo René,

Symbolik-Tools gibts z.B. bei

http://www.sps-concept.de/

und

http://www.wito-ag.ch/produkt306.html

Wenn das nicht reicht, bitte etwas genauer wünschen ....

Gruß U.


----------



## sps-concept (19 Februar 2005)

*Symbolik*

Hallo Rene,

es ist gerade ein Tool in der Entwicklung. Man kann sich selbst Symbolvorlagen mit Platzhaltern erstellen. Dann kann man in einer Auswahlliste aussuchen welche Symbole man übernehmen möchte. Platzhalter werden durch die gewünschten Texte ersetzt. Es besteht die Möglichkeit markierte Symbole automatisch durchzuadressieren (bitweise aufsteigend). Zum Schluss wird nach doppelten Adressen gesucht und eine *.dif für den Import in Step7 geschrieben. Alternativ kann dieses Tool dazu benutzt werden um die Symbolik zu ordnen/neu durchzuadressieren ohne die Platzhalterfunktion zu nutzen. Wer hat Interesse?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## sps-concept (5 Oktober 2005)

*Übersetzen*

Hallo hmi,

ich habe momentan etwas in Arbeit. Und zwar handelt es sich um ein Tool, welches zur Übersetzung (Wort für Wort) verwendet werden kann. Vielfach ist es so dass Texte in der SPS Wort für Wort übersetzt werden können ohne irgendwelche grammatischen Sachen. Das gilt insbesondere für Netzwerktitel usw. Hier können erst komplette Zeilen (mit Platzhalterfunktion) übersetzt werden und danach die restlichen Zeilen Wort für Wort. Eine Fehlwortliste wird ausgegeben.  Wie macht ihr eure Übersetzungen? Die erste Stufe der Übersetzung ist sinnig bei Frequenzumrichter Station __ Störung u ä.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Zottel (5 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Übersetzen*



			
				sps-concept schrieb:
			
		

> Das gilt insbesondere für Netzwerktitel usw. Hier können erst komplette Zeilen (mit Platzhalterfunktion) übersetzt werden und danach die restlichen Zeilen Wort für Wort. Eine Fehlwortliste wird ausgegeben.  Wie macht ihr eure Übersetzungen? Die erste Stufe der Übersetzung ist sinnig bei Frequenzumrichter Station __ Störung u ä.


Ein paar Anregungen:

Ich habe vor Jahren mal ein schwedisches Kochbuch ins Deutsche übersetzt, ohne eigentlich Schwedisch zu können. Ich habe mir ein Programm gemacht, das so vorging: Es schaut in eine Tabelle schwedisch-deutsch nach dem längsten passenden Ausdruck. Das kann ein Wort, ein ganzer Satz, 4 Worte oder auch nur der Bruchteil eines Wortes (milch in Milchbrötchen) sein.
Ich habe einfach mit der leeren Tabelle angefangen. Das Programm ersetzt was es findet und meldet sich entweder beim 1. nicht gefundenen Wort.oder markiert die alle. Danach ergänzt man die Tabelle und startet es von vorne. So "lernt" es dazu. Das Ergebnis war erstaunlich gut, da auch in Kochrezepten typische Wendungen aus 2 bis 5 Wörtern  immer wieder vorkommen.

An anderer Stelle habe ich mal eine fehlertolerante Suche nach Artikeln programmiert.
Beim Vergleich habe ich 2 Methoden angewandt, Abweichungen von der genauen Schreibweise zuzulassen:

Zunächst werden nicht die Worte an sich, sondern eine vereinfachte From davon verglichen. Für Deutsch z.B.:
- Ersetze alle "ä" durch "a" ersetze alle "ae" durch "a".
- Ersetze alle Doppelkonsonanten durch einfache.
- Ersetze k, und z durch c.
- Ersetze y,v und ü durch u.

Der Vergleich findet mit der vereinfachten Form von Suchbegriff und Muster statt.
Je nach Sprache und Randbedingungen kann man da weitere Regeln einbauen
Das ist für gedruckte Werke nicht SO nützlich, aber für von Hand getippte sehr: Ich habe  die Regel verwendet "Ersetze 5 durch S". Das fand viele Dinge, wo eine Bestellnummer oder Typenbezeichnung von unleserlicher Handschrift abgetippt worden war...

Das zweite ist die Levenstein-Distanz. Sie mißt den Abstand zweier Worte dadurch, daß man zählt, wieviele Zeichen man minimal auslassen, einfügen oder ersetzen muß. Das kann man dann noch gewichten, in der Art, daß die Ersetzung eines "v" durch ein "w" (lautlich ähnlich) oder "m" durch"n" (Schriftbild ähnlich, nebeneinander auf der Tastatur)  weniger zählt als andere Ersetzungen.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2005)

*Übersetzung*

Hallo,

ich bin interessiert! Ich habe ein paar S7-Programme zu übersetzen. Was kann das Tool schon alles?

Thomas


----------



## sps-concept (29 Oktober 2005)

*Übersetzung*

Hallo Thomas,

es kann folgendes:

Vorbereitung
=========
- Leerzeichen (vorstehend/nachstehend/doppelt) bereinigen
- Zeilen suchen die mindestens x Worte lang sind und sich mindestens y gleichen

-> dann kann man die Texte mit Platzhaltern für Stationsnummer, Roboterkennbuchstaben usw versehen. Die dann deutlich reduzierte Liste kann man übersetzen (lassen) und später als Übersetzungsliste laden.

Übersetzung
=========
- Übersetzen mit Platzhalterfunktion
- Fehlliste ausgeben
- Längenprüfung

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

*Tool*

Hallo,

gibts da Bilder von der Handhabung?

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## sps-concept (3 November 2005)

*Bilder*

Hallo,

da muss ich mal paar Schnappschüsse machen...

MfG
André Räppel


----------

